
eBooks compiled from top StackOverflow topics/answers - Tycho
http://hewgill.com/~greg/stackoverflow/ebooks/
======
chrisaycock
A similar set-up I like is FAQoverflow:

<http://www.faqoverflow.com/>

Instead of eBooks, the content is visible directly in the browser.

------
alexpeattie
I found that these were actually a bit tricky to convert to PDF, with even
(normally) reliable tools like Calibre outputting PDFs with really small
text... I stumbled across mobi2html, part of mobiperl
(<https://dev.mobileread.com/trac/mobiperl>).

Apart from a couple of character encoding bugs, it seems to do a good job.
I've uploaded the eBooks as html here:

<http://alexpeattie.com/stackoverflow/html/>

I've then been using FF/Chrome and a print-to-PDF driver to make PDFs (again,
the only method that worked for me) which I'm uploading here:

<http://alexpeattie.com/stackoverflow/>

PDFs are taking a while to generate, esp. the larger ones. If anyone can find
a faster method to convert the html files, let me know!

------
wybo
Neat, but .pdf's would have been nice...

~~~
nikcub
enter the URL of the book in here and select your output format:

<http://www.docspal.com/>

(Edit: wow, that was terrible. Not one of the converts worked out properly.
apologies if, like me, you downloaded them all)

~~~
dlsspy
The C one is using the most incredibly small font I've ever seen in a
document. It took me a while to realize there was actual content in the pages.
Then I zoomed in a thousand or so percent and could make out words.

------
kanru
For the curious of how this was compiled, and the source:

<http://ghewgill.livejournal.com/145305.html>

------
thirsteh
wget commands for all of the books: <http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=HWnj8hBC>

~~~
nikcub
or:

    
    
      wget -r -np -nd -A.mobi -erobots=off http://hewgill.com/~greg/stackoverflow/ebooks/
    

r = recursive

np = don't follow up to parent

nd = don't recreate directories locally

A = file extensions to dl

erobots = ignore robots, for some reason this site blocks wget

also, -i filename.txt will grab a list of urls for a file and download them,
so no need for 'wget <url>'. adding -F will treat that local file as HTML and
grab all the links out of it for download.

------
kunjaan
Is there a way to view these in my android?

Nevermind, figured it out. Downloaded Amazon Kindle, moved the downloaded file
to the kindle folder in the sdcard.

------
teichman
What do people use for viewing .mobi files on linux?

~~~
snagage
I just found fbreader in the package manager which seems to work fine.

------
minhajuddin
The author should probably provide links to zipped versions of the file. Would
definitely save his and other's bandwidth.

~~~
ghewgill
Mobipocket files are already compressed. Also, .mobi format files can be
downloaded directly in the Kindle's web browser.

------
RobGR
Can you give any information or share any scripts about how you generated and
converted these ?

~~~
ghewgill
I wrote a bit about how I generated these files here:
<http://ghewgill.livejournal.com/145305.html> Also, there's a link to the
source on Github.

------
thomas11
Excellent! I just loaded a few on my Kindle, and they work great. Thanks!

~~~
Tycho
The CSS book makes good 'light reading.' The others are interesting but it's
hard to retain much, from such dense material.

~~~
thomas11
I downloaded those where I already know the technology well. That way, I hope
to pick up a couple of neat tips and tricks every once in a while when I have
a few minutes to read.

------
maxer
would have paid for this

------
daniel_iversen
Well done, that's very neat and useful! Thanks.

------
topbanana
What a great idea. Thanks

------
enterneo
suggestions for a mobi viewer for Mac OS X?

------
nibblebot
brilliant idea, stackoverflow on kindle :)

